

Show HN: Planning a scheduled Attack With Facebook Events - tzury
https://www.facebook.com/events/212430382231974

======
tzury
This is a web attack (DDoS and *Injection) planned for tonight (local time at
middle east), against Israeli Banks and governmental sites.

It is scheduled in accordance to the president Obama visit to Israel.

We are all prepared, at least our clients (Reblaze), yet, I really hope not
too many people used the "report" feature of Facebook to ask to close this
down, given social networks are great resource for our intelligence
"department".

In any case, just wanted to bring to your attention that today's attack are no
longer organized (only) in hidden forums and esoteric IRC rooms. Rather, on
Facebook and twitter, under the radar.

